# 595 vs Noah?



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Sorry for being a post ***** this morning... 

While shopping for your 595, did any of you test ride a Ridley Noah? Comparison?
I don't live in an area that allows me to test ride either (or any other high end frames for that matter), so I need to depend on these forums...


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

FYI, my $0.02 for you would be to pick up a 2006 585 and take the $1,200-$1,4000 savings and invest in a great set of wheels or two. B&L Bike Shop has a few 06' frames for sale on their E-Bay store. 

I live in San Diego and know that they are a great store and provide great service. You can pick up a 2006 585 frame for between $2,000-2,300 vs. paying $3,600 for a 595.

I have a 585 and could not imagine having any other bike envy or needing to replace it for a long time to come...


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

gibson00 said:


> Sorry for being a post ***** this morning...
> 
> While shopping for your 595, did any of you test ride a Ridley Noah? Comparison?
> I don't live in an area that allows me to test ride either (or any other high end frames for that matter), so I need to depend on these forums...



It seems that the Ridley integrated seatpost is zero setback, while the Look integrated seatpost has a minimum setback of at least 1cm and can go up to 4cm of setback. I don't know much about the Ridley, but if this is the only seatpost they offer (and you can't change seatpost brands with either bike), the Ridley is good if you want zero setback and the Look is best if you need more than minimal setback. Otherwise, I believe that the Ridley offers 2cm of seatpost adjustment, while Look gives 4cm. Also, it seems that the Ridley seatpost is shorter, so the frame will be cut higher. So, the Look gives much greater adjustability, except for zero setback. 

-ilan


----------



## TMWAH (Apr 9, 2007)

*Reversible Seat Post*

Another advantage of the Ridley Noah is that the seat post is reversible, enabling the same frame to be used for both a road bike setup and a time trial setup. Much like the Cervelo soloist (I imagine).

http://www.ridley-bikes.com/lang/en/catalogue2007.pdf

I'm in the process of trying to decide on either the Look 595 or the Ridley Noah but definitely prefer the look of the 595. It also seems to get better reviews on this forum than the Ridley.

Does anyone know if the seat post on 595 can be reversed, and a saddle mounted at horizontally? If so, can you post a picture of that setup?

Thanks.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

TMWAH said:


> Does anyone know if the seat post on 595 can be reversed, and a saddle mounted at horizontally? If so, can you post a picture of that setup?
> 
> Thanks.


The current E-Post cannot be reversed because the saddle will not mount horizontally. However, the E-Posts we are working on for 2008 will allow more options for saddle offset. If you look closely at the bike in this thread you can see a _one_ of the proposed designs. Any new version will be compatible with 2007 frames.

Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Chas,

What dio you expect the offset range to be for the new design?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> Chas,
> 
> What dio you expect the offset range to be for the new design?


There are a couple designs being worked on right now. Let's just say that there will be a _very_ wide range of options.

*[email protected]*


----------



## TMWAH (Apr 9, 2007)

any idea of when these other posts could be available?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

TMWAH said:


> any idea of when these other posts could be available?


Not at the moment.

*[email protected]*


----------



## TMWAH (Apr 9, 2007)

Chas,

Thanks for all your help so far.

I'm getting closer to making a decision on this, I think I need a size Large. I'm about 1.87m (6' 2") tall and need an overall bottom bracket to saddle hieght of 818mm (32.2"). 

The saddle to saddle rails will add about 45mm and the seat post hieght of the size L is 710. This means I need to E Post to make up the remaining approximately 63mm. How high is E Post?

I'd rather avoid going to the size XL if I can. I think the top tube length of the size L would suit me better.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

TMWAH said:


> Chas,
> 
> Thanks for all your help so far.
> 
> ...


The E-Post is about 80mm from center of saddle clamp to the shoulder that rests on the seattube. With a saddle height that high, your saddle to handlebar drop will be pretty big. I have a feeling that the XL would probably be a better fit, but I recommend either being fitted by one of our dealers (dealer locator), or completing one of the online fit guides. I think Wrenchscience has a pretty thorough one on their site. 

Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm 6'2" and went for the XL just for the reasons Chas mentioned, and I also prefer a more stretched out cockpit. Couldn't be happier! You can see my XL in the thread - post your Look's here.

And she really is an unbelievable ride. Have ridden and/or owned many a fine bike and this one tops them all. Quick, stiff, good feeling of the road without being harsh - really could not ask for anything more out of a racing thoroughbred.


----------



## TMWAH (Apr 9, 2007)

I went through the bike fit process and ended up with a size Large frame which I ordered last week and has now arrived. It looks great.

However, although I do want it quite large (about 138mm) saddle to handlebar drop, I think Chas may have been right about it being too big on a size Large. I won't be able to build this frame up for about a week but looking at it I think I may need to flip the stem over to have it pointing up a little to help raise the handlebars.

There are also about 30mm of spacers provided, is there any structural reason for the 30mm limit on spacers or can I add more if I want to?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

TMWAH said:


> There are also about 30mm of spacers provided, is there any structural reason for the 30mm limit on spacers or can I add more if I want to?


The more spacers you use, the more leverage you have on the steerer tube. The 30mm limit is a safety measure to prevent failures in this area.

*[email protected]*


----------

